# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  تبدیل Doc به ‌Tif و مشکل در Print to file

## A.Nemati

با سلام
نیاز به تبدیل Doc به Tif در هنگام ذخیره فایل وردی که از طریق WordApp باز کرده‌ام دارم. بهترین گزینه‌ای که پیدا کردم Microsoft Office Document Image Writer مربوط به Office 2003 می‌باشد. وقتی این کار را انجام می‌دهم به خوبی tif ساخته می‌شود ولی وقتی در همان صفحه، کاربر می‌خواهد از فایل خود چاپ بگیرد(با Ctrl+P)، در صفحه تنظیمات چاپ، گزینه Print to file تیک خورده است و کاربر نمی‌تواند مداوما این گزینه را بردارد و چاپ بگیرد و با توجه به فشار کاری‌اش این مسئله برای او و من بسیار دردسرساز شده است.
ضمنا با چاپگر دیگری هم تست کردم و همین اتفاق می‌افتد.
اگر بتوانید کمکم کنید واقعا متشکر می‌شوم.

----------


## dkhatibi

شاید پروپرتی ای  به نام Printtofile یا شبیه به آن داشته باشد اونو False کنید.

----------


## A.Nemati

چنین موردی پیدا نکردم. فقط در Doc.PrintOut یک پارامتر به این مظمون دارد که کار نکرد.

----------


## A.Nemati

یک مرد مومن نیست جوابی داشته باشه.

----------

